

Gavyn Davies does the maths: How a statistical formula won the war - yarapavan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2006/jul/20/secondworldwar.tvandradio

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, different source, submitted yesterday to thunderous silence:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1810568>

